# How do you pronounce PerC?



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

Just curious. When you read PerC, how does the abbreviation sound out in your head?

In my head it ends up like 'per se' (or 'per say'). 

Maybe you say it like...

'per see' (like just say the 'C' as a letter)

or maybe even 'perk'

or 'purse'

(I think I'm just being silly now but you never know lol)

or do you just read it out in your head, 'personality cafe,' when you see the abbreviation?

or do you not hear the words in your head when you read them, so this doesn't even apply?

other?


----------



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

Perk! :kitteh:


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i speak spanish so it's different, but in my mind it's perk c


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

warxzawa said:


> i speak spanish so it's different, but in my mind it's perk c


Me too, in my head it's always been "perk-c" for some reason...


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

No percy? Eh, per see is close enough. :tongue:


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

PerK


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

I pronounce PerC as "per see" and per se as "per say"


----------



## Dante Scioli (Sep 3, 2012)

It's time for the perculator.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

.
*Perk* - that's the only way that really makes sense if "PerC" is read as a single word/compound. The big C sort of registers into my head as a round K, but I'd also pronounce it like that if it were simply Perc.

This one also makes the most sense, considering that "café" 's C is pronounced like a K.


*Per See* makes no sense: *Café ≠ Saffé*.

*Per Sé* makes even less sense.

*Purse* makes considerably more sense than the former two because it is one word, but still fails phonetically like them as well.

*Other: Pertz, Perch*

Interpreting the whole thing - "*Personality Café*" - out of the short word is unnecessary and inefficient. I'd argue it's easier to type the long word and say the short, than it is to type the short word and say the long.
It's saving grace is that it technically isn't wrong.

*Alternative short variant of Personality Café: PerCaf*


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Something like per tsee or per C


----------



## D4C (Jan 5, 2017)

Perk, but you should write the options in the phonetic alfabet


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

D4C said:


> Perk, but you should write the options in the phonetic alfabet


Alphabet, and I think having it in parentheses would be a good idea, like this:

Phonetics (/fəˈnɛtɪks/)


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Endologic said:


> Alphabet, and I think having it in parentheses would be a good idea, like this:
> 
> Phonetics (/fəˈnɛtɪks/)


nɑt ˈɛvriˌwʌn kæn rid fəˈnɛtɪks.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

OP said:


> nɑt ˈɛvriˌwʌn kæn rid fəˈnɛtɪks.


/ˈsadli not/


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Endologic said:


> *Per See* makes no sense: *Café ≠ Saffé*.


 There's a "Per," and there's a "C" :wink:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Perk


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

It bothers me so much when people think it's per see. should have made the poll public so I can find out who all the fonies are


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Sun Bear said:


> It bothers me so much when people think it's per see. should have made the poll public so I can find out who all the fonies are


*raises hand nervously*


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

percaf


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> There's a "Per," and there's a "C" :wink:


Said C stands for Café, and Café is pronounced like a K.


----------

